
CD Projekt RED Gets $7M to Research Seamless Multiplayer - Impossible
http://wccftech.com/cd-projekt-red-gets-7-million-government/
======
acedinlowball
CD Projekt RED is a great game development company.

------
naisanza
They did amazing work with The Witcher series

